# Nursary



## woodydude (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought I would share this with you all.
My nursary is finally finished and almost full.
View attachment P1040133.JPG

At the back, under a flouro are the planned mothers, a Big Bud and a Wonder Woman, also in a pot is a White Widow, all from cuttings donated by friends.
I just put into flower a Blue Cheese and a Strawberry Cough I had been keeping as mothers but just ran out of room for them.

Right at the front, there is a space underneath the main table, I have a 13W, single tube T5, a home made bubbler that can house 24 fresh clones and a heated propagator. After poor success rates using rockwool cubes and root riot cubes, I found the bubbler to be around 95% successful on my last 2 rounds of clones.
On the main tray, at the back are rooted cuttings at various stages getting ready for moving into flowering. The larger ones on the right have another 2 weeks before they will be moving on.
At the front are 2 home made bubblers I use for once the clones have started to show roots or can handle life without the humidity needed in the propagator.

The temps are a nice constant 28 and humidity is around 65%. The fan at the back is just for a bit of air movement and strengthening the stems on for 30 mins/hour. Lighting is 24/0 from a twin cool white flouro for the mothers at the back and my new 4 tube 4ft T5. Both lights are on "easy rollers" which are fantastic and I can't recommend them highly enough. Air exchange is fron a carbon filter & fan you cant see which sits above the whole setup and vents out of a window.

Hope you like it. I am a little spioiled as this is all funded by a group of my ex wifes & friends who have MS. I grow for them, get free weed and equipment and they get much cheaper meds and dont have to deal with scumbags, win/win.
Peace
Woody


----------



## nova564t (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome :hubba:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes - nice. 
Thanks for doing it for the MS community.I'm glad they are taking care of you in the process... OHC


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good, but, you need to get your lights closer.  Those fluoro tubes can probably be an inch or 2 away from the top of the plants without damaging them.  Raise the plants that are lower so you have an even canopy. What kind of ventilation do you have?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it looks very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
THG, I had just been doing some work and for the purposes of this picture the lights were raised, they normally sit an inch or so above the tops of the plants.
The T5's give off a lot more heat than the flouro's they replaced but the plants dont seem to mind.
Peace
Woody


----------

